# US National Parks/Outdoorsy Vacation Recommendations



## Dr. Geronimo (Dec 28, 2021)

My wife is getting tired of our yearly trip to the Missouri Ozarks (Fucking dope, highly recommended), so I need some new vacation recommendations. What better place to ask than my favorite autism convention?

I'm trying to find places in the continental US that are more excluded and wooded. I'm trying to avoid more touristy places like Yellowstone that I know are crowded as fuck even on off season. Hiking, kayaking, moonshine and most importantly not crowded dirty shitholes.

Tennessee and Flagstaff, AZ seem pretty cool so far.


----------



## (((Oban Lazcano Kamz))) (Dec 28, 2021)

@Dr. Geronimo go for a swim in a thermal pool at yellowstone


----------

